# 2013 Mahogany Fender Strat $700



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I think this is a pretty good deal going by the fact that I have seen a few priced over 2k. But I could be wrong. 





__





Facebook လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ရန်


သင်၏ သူငယ်ချင်း၊ မိသားစု၊ သင်သိသောသူမျာနှင့် စတင်၍ ချိတ်ဆက်ပြီ မျှဝေရန် Facebook သို လောဂ်အင်ဝင်ပါ။




www.facebook.com


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

All hog strat, looks good !! you could do almost anything with that.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I've a hog body strat. It sounds realllllllllll good. Highly recommended


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

$2000? Players strats are $1100 new, aren't they?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I googled 2013 mahogony strat and the few I saw were around the 2k range.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

knight_yyz said:


> I think this is a pretty good deal going by the fact that I have seen a few priced over 2k. But I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beauty.


----------



## Wootang (Oct 6, 2020)

Ah,

So the one in the ad is a "modern players" strat.

They are made in China.

Retail for around $1100 i believe.

Fender really watering down their brand by creating these convoluted product lines.

Made in Mexico but assembled in USA so now its "made in america"

Players, vintera, professional, performer, standard this, limited that, original, american ultra, blah blah blah highway one, deluxe, artist, elite

Devalues the brand


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Yep, Fender has made things pretty confusing.

(adopt old man voice) Back in my day there were *American Standards* (best) *MIJ* (next best) *MIM* (still wanted a Fender) *Squire* (roll the dice where it was made, but usually Korea)

I couldn't even guess how many there are now.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Yep, Fender has made things pretty confusing.
> 
> (adopt old man voice) Back in my day there were *American Standards* (best) *MIJ* (next best) *MIM* (still wanted a Fender) *Squire* (roll the dice where it was made, but usually Korea)
> 
> I couldn't even guess how many there are now.


Back in my day there were Fender Strats, Pick your body colour, rosewood or maple fretboard, have a nice day.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

knight_yyz said:


> I think this is a pretty good deal going by the fact that I have seen a few priced over 2k. But I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is very pretty


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Wootang said:


> Ah,
> 
> So the one in the ad is a "modern players" strat.
> 
> ...



100% right


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Why is this one 2100?









Fender Mahogany Stratocaster 2013 Red


Super cool '13 Fender Strat that's all 'HOG.Thanks to the solid mahogany body, this geetar has a different personality than your common Ash or Alder Strat.There




www.guitarhouse.net






It's confusion like this that makes me not want to buy a Fender unless it says Japan on it somewhere. I'll keep buying Tokai and Greco


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

knight_yyz said:


> Why is this one 2100?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is you choice, I desagree.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

SWLABR said:


> Yep, Fender has made things pretty confusing.
> 
> (adopt old man voice) Back in my day there were *American Standards* (best) *MIJ* (next best) *MIM* (still wanted a Fender) *Squire* (roll the dice where it was made, but usually Korea)
> 
> I couldn't even guess how many there are now.


I still dream about some ofnthoae Korean Squiers. A local shop had a used tele a few years back. Fender branded Bigsby-style tail piece, custom shop '51 No Caster p/us. Butterscoth with tortoise shell guard. It had been somebody's workhorse. Sadly, there was a crack in the neck pocket


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

knight_yyz said:


> Why is this one 2100?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thing we have guitar forums where we can ask for help identifying models and value estimates then lol.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

here is a true USA deluxe mahogany nos...they do come around


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Is it fair to say that with fenders, humbuckers instead of single coils reduce value, all other things being equal?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Is it fair to say that with fenders, humbuckers instead of single coils reduce value, all other things being equal?


Nope. The price on a player series is the same regardless of config. Why would humbuckers affect price (unless a mod)?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

The Modern Player line is excellent. I have the Jaguar which is inspired by a LP jr. Had the Maurader and the 3 pickup tele as well. 

Mahogany body, fixed bridge, 2 p90s. One of the best necks on any guitar I have played. 

They came out around 2012 and were $400 new. That summer fender put a lot of these products including the Superchamps on for $50 off. 

$700 seems to be the the price point for used ones. I personally wouldn't pay for than $600.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> Nope. The price on a player series is the same regardless of config. Why would humbuckers affect price (unless a mod)?


Just something I observed recently In a relatively small sample size.
why? Perhaps desirability.
there is often minimal logic to the values of used items. Why would anyone pay more for a 1980s era guitar than a brand new one? I have no fucking clue, other than bc they like it.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> Why is this one 2100?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a US made Fender Deluxe Strat, previously the top model in the US line up, it replaced the Strat Plus around 98 99.
S1 switching and noiseless pickups, LSR roller nut.
$2100us seems high, but I see them for $1600 to $1800can up here, but not the mahogany body though...


----------

